# Problem mit Vector bei einem Dartpfeil



## DJ Dicker (1. September 2008)

Ich habe nur noch ein kleines Problem, und zwar wie kann ich einen Farbigen Dartpreil,in ein Vector format umwandel, ich habe meine Pfade gesetzt aber es geht nicht, warum weiss ich auch nicht ,bitte um Hilfe Danke im Voraus


----------



## ink (1. September 2008)

Moin
Poste mal die Datei bitte.

mfg


----------



## DJ Dicker (1. September 2008)

Hier habe ich den Pfeil den ich in Vektor Format umwandeln sollte bekomme ich aber nicht hin ihr habe das in 5min als erledigt Nesk kannst du nich mal ein Videotutorials machen dann begreife ich das auch mal

Und den affe muss ich auch in Vektor machen aber das mache ich selbst dann ichbrauche aber hilfe wie ich das machen soll Ich danke dir im Voraus


----------



## stain (1. September 2008)

Da. Durcharbeiten!^^
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=inkscape+basics&search_type=&aq=f

Erneut bitte ich dich darum, Satzzeichen zu setzen. Dies dient der Verständlichkeit deiner Sätze!


----------



## DJ Dicker (1. September 2008)

Ja das ist auch mein Problem ich kann kein English sorry


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (1. September 2008)

Hi,

Satzzeichen werden auch im Deutschen gesetzt. Du bist jetzt schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen worden!

Es gibt auch ein deutsches Tutorial auf Youtube

LG


----------

